
Ask HN: How do you manage bookmarks and knowledge flow? - chrisweekly
I use a combination of Evernote, markdown files, and a paper-and-pencil &quot;bullet journal&quot; of sorts to manage my personal &quot;knowledge flow&quot;. I&#x27;d like to improve my system, and am interested in learning how others in the HN community do this. Thanks in advance for your responses! :)
======
darekkay
That's my current setup: OneNote for all general notes (I've tried Markdown +
VuePress for some time, but I've switched back). Two public repositories for
config files [1] and best practices [2]. Pocket for articles to read on the
road. StaticMarks [3], my own tool, to manage all my bookmarks. Todoist for my
Todos. I'm still trying to figure how to handle other ressources, like videos
to watch, courses to take etc. For now, they are spread across all of those
tools.

[1] [https://github.com/darekkay/config-
files/](https://github.com/darekkay/config-files/)

[2] [https://github.com/darekkay/best-
practices/](https://github.com/darekkay/best-practices/)

[3] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

~~~
chrisweekly
Thanks, @darekkay!

------
dupouy
After trying similar product combinations I finally settled with Workflowy --
its simplicity is its power. It literally changed my life by bringing clarity
of vision.

------
buboard
shameless i know, but i made this for my bookmarks:
[https://pinplz.com/](https://pinplz.com/)

------
HNLurker2
I've seen a post about a guy who did the same (can't find it but would be
thankful is someone know what I mean): his main idea was to use the least
amount of energy to organize notes and knowledge and just use the search
function etc.

~~~
stockkid
Perhaps you meant this article [https://dnote.io/blog/how-i-built-personal-
knowledge-base-fo...](https://dnote.io/blog/how-i-built-personal-knowledge-
base-for-myself/)

My main argument in that article was that we almost never look back at our
notes. Therefore we should focus less on organizing our knowledge neatly.
Instead we can automate the retrieval through weekly email digest and search.

To achieve this, I built an open source system [0] and that's pretty much my
setup nowadays.

\- [0] [https://github.com/dnote/cli](https://github.com/dnote/cli)

~~~
HNLurker2
Wow great article. I am so thankful I found it again.

------
superflit
Devonthink

For bookmarks, web archiving, RSS reader.

Everything that I need to collect and organize

------
timdavila
Pinboard for bookmarks, Nominal for notes, tasks, and habits

------
marcinem
Check Mailist app :)

